# Supprimer la sauvegarde automatique icloud



## Noa2coco (1 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde,


Je n'arrive pas à trouver comment faire en sorte de supprimer la sauvegarde automatique sur icloud depuis mon mac.
Par exemple j'ai rapatrié les vidéos de ma gopro vers mon mac et ça s'est fait automatiquement sur l'icloud, c'est agaçant. 

Quelqu'un aurait il la solution ?



Merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2017)

Noa2coco a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à trouver comment faire en sorte de supprimer la sauvegarde automatique sur icloud depuis mon mac.
> ...


----------

